# Puppy shedding at 3 months old



## maisiethegoldendoggo (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi guys! My puppy sheds a lot at 3 months old. Why do they shed? Is it normal? Any advice? Btw, I’m in a tropical country.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, it is normal for a puppy to shed their puppy fur as they grow in their adult coat, and they will shed to some degree throughout out their lives. Consider getting a small brush and helping him learn that being brushed gently is a wonderful thing, helps to keep his coat clean and free from tangling.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

As said above, shedding is normal. Sounds like the adult coat is coming in. Just wait until the real shedding starts! Golden retrievers shed a lot. 

Though, if you notice hair loss to the point that its very thin/you see skin, I'd be worried there was something else going on (like mange, etc), and would head to the vet.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

My Stella just turned 12 weeks today and it’s been in the last 5 days where I noticed her shedding.


----------



## bluex (Sep 4, 2018)

Hobbes (boy) is Stella’s litter mate and he began shedding at least a week ago. He’s been getting darker, less “fluffy”, leaner and bigger at 12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

